# Vi bacio tutti ...



## Kid (6 Luglio 2010)

belli e brutti, uomini e donne e pure i gay.

Un mondo d'amore a tutti gli utenti del forum.

Vogliamoci bene, oggi più che mai!

Baciamoci su, parto io! 

SMACK


----------



## Anna A (6 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> belli e brutti, uomini e donne e pure i gay.
> 
> Un mondo d'amore a tutti gli utenti del forum.
> 
> ...


 
bacino.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2010)

Con questo caldo?!


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2010)

sudati e appiccicosi ben lontani :racchia:


----------



## Micia (6 Luglio 2010)

bacino si.

sotto l'aria condizionata.


----------



## pink (6 Luglio 2010)

:bacio: bacio


----------



## ellina69 (6 Luglio 2010)

bacio :up:


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2010)

Vi sbaciucchio anche io...sotto a chi tocca!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2010)

Vai in vacanza?

Baci.


----------



## giobbe (6 Luglio 2010)

Un bacio anche da parte mia.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weuLa3a5lc0


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Luglio 2010)

Senza lingua pero'... smack....e mannaggia il diavoletto che c'ha fatto litiga' quando lo famo, interrogativo
Scusate... la mia tastiera peggiora e mi tocca scrivere qualche segno di interpunzione per esteso...


----------



## Daniele (6 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Senza lingua pero'... smack....e mannaggia il diavoletto che c'ha fatto litiga' quando lo famo, interrogativo
> Scusate... la mia tastiera peggiora e mi tocca scrivere qualche segno di interpunzione per esteso...


Ti prego!!! cambia la trastiera, una Logitech economica può costare meno di 30 euro e va stupendamente, una con il filo anche meno, ma per piacere ffacci un funerale a questa tastiera :carneval:
Ok, ricambio il bacio!!! :mexican: Senza lingua e senza passione, oh!!!


----------



## Micia (6 Luglio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Un bacio anche da parte mia.


Ciao giobbecome stai ?


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti prego!!! cambia la trastiera, una Logitech economica può costare meno di 30 euro e va stupendamente, una con il filo anche meno, ma per piacere ffacci un funerale a questa tastiera :carneval:
> Ok, ricambio il bacio!!! :mexican: Senza lingua e senza passione, oh!!!


 Non e' la tastiera in realta', e' il S.O....il p.c. e' gia' stato resettato e il S.O. ricaricato.... non ne posso piu'...lo so, manco voi!!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (6 Luglio 2010)

voi non state bene...ho sentito parecchi casi in giro di mononucleosi...:carneval:


----------



## giobbe (7 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Senza lingua pero'... smack....e mannaggia il diavoletto che c'ha fatto litiga' quando lo famo, interrogativo
> *Scusate... la mia tastiera peggiora e mi tocca scrivere qualche segno di interpunzione per esteso...*


Sicura che non sia un virus?
	 	 Esistono vari virus che fanno “impazzire” la tastiera come per esempio il BugBear e il Badtrans.
 Alcuni anni fa, aprendo un file Word che conteneva delle Macro, ho preso un virus che mi cambiava gli accenti della tastiera .
 Hai già provato a fare la scansione completa con Avast o Avira?


----------



## giobbe (7 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Ciao giobbecome stai ?


Tutto bene, grazie. E tu?


----------



## Brady (7 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> belli e brutti, uomini e donne e pure i gay.
> 
> Un mondo d'amore a tutti gli utenti del forum.
> 
> ...


Con quel fascinoso avatar da isola dei famosi che ti ritrovi non posso che aggregarmi al collettivo scambio di fluidi corporei (solo saliva in questo caso...)  :carneval::carneval::carneval:  (per Eteocle: lo scambio di anticorpi è tutta salute)

E per i più ritrosi, che dietro alla timidezza in realtà nascondo la loro inesperienza sul tema suggerisco:
http://www.pinkblog.it/post/1481/come-si-fa-a-baciare-bene-prima-lezione-con-video-tutorial
(ma pensa te cosa si trova in rete... )


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Luglio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sicura che non sia un virus?
> Esistono vari virus che fanno “impazzire” la tastiera come per esempio il BugBear e il Badtrans.
> Alcuni anni fa, aprendo un file Word che conteneva delle Macro, ho preso un virus che mi cambiava gli accenti della tastiera .
> Hai già provato a fare la scansione completa con Avast o Avira?


 Sì, yes!


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Luglio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Con quel fascinoso avatar da isola dei famosi che ti ritrovi non posso che aggregarmi al collettivo scambio di fluidi corporei (solo saliva in questo caso...) :carneval::carneval::carneval: (per Eteocle: lo scambio di anticorpi è tutta salute)
> 
> E per i più ritrosi, che dietro alla timidezza in realtà nascondo la loro inesperienza sul tema suggerisco:
> http://www.pinkblog.it/post/1481/come-si-fa-a-baciare-bene-prima-lezione-con-video-tutorial
> (ma pensa te cosa si trova in rete... )


Ma come, e io che pensavo che voi di una certa età aveste tutti appreso il metodo da Fonzie di Happy Days facendo tanta tanta pratica sugli specchi di casa!!! :carneval:


----------



## Micia (7 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> voi non state bene...ho sentito parecchi casi in giro di mononucleosi...:carneval:


 eppoi se non ci mettevi la botta di positività non eri tu eh


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vai in vacanza?
> 
> Baci.



No, ho bisogno d'affetto. :mexican:


----------



## ranatan (7 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No, ho bisogno d'affetto. :mexican:


Allora un bacione anche da parte mia.
Hai provato con un bella stecca di cioccolato?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No, ho bisogno d'affetto. :mexican:


Leccami il piede destro allora :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Oggi ho un attacco di scemenza acuto:condom:


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2010)

*......*

Nerssun bacio.....ma una calorosa stretta di mano può andar bene!!:up:


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Allora un bacione anche da parte mia.
> Hai provato con un bella stecca di cioccolato?


Adoro il cioccolato... soprattutto il fondente.


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Leccami il piede destro allora :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Oggi ho un attacco di scemenza acuto:condom:



Guarda che ho una certa preferenza per i piedi. :mexican:


----------



## Micia (7 Luglio 2010)

*kid*



Kid ha detto:


> Guarda che ho una certa preferenza per i piedi. :mexican:


ecco, io per le scarpe.:mexican:

e come ti piacciono i piedi o come non devono essere?

- tanto per capire cosa puo' piacere di un piede perchè a me non piacciono-


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco, io per le scarpe.:mexican:
> 
> e come ti piacciono i piedi o come non devono essere?
> 
> - tanto per capire cosa puo' piacere di un piede perchè a me non piacciono-



Basta che sia pulito e curato! :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Basta che sia pulito e curato! :mexican:


Principiante... un bel piede deve essere sottile e non troppo grande, infatti in genere i piedi maschili fanno cagare:unhappy::carneval:


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Principiante... un bel piede deve essere sottile e non troppo grande, infatti in genere i piedi maschili fanno cagare:unhappy::carneval:



Vabbè i piedi maschili non li guardo... :mexican:


----------



## Micia (7 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Basta che sia pulito e curato! :mexican:


evvabbè..basta che respiri allora


----------



## Micia (7 Luglio 2010)

*eh si*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Principiante... un bel piede deve essere sottile e non troppo grande, infatti in genere i piedi maschili fanno cagare:unhappy::carneval:


quelli femminili invece so na favola:bleah:


e diciamocelo, il piede generalmente curato o no è bruttazzo.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> quelli femminili invece so na favola:bleah:
> 
> 
> e diciamocelo, il piede generalmente curato o no è bruttazzo.


A me piacciono i piedi... da guardare... i miei mi fanno impazzire, li amo proprio... _per questo gli combro dande belle scarbine_:carneval:


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> quelli femminili invece so na favola:bleah:
> 
> 
> e diciamocelo, il piede generalmente curato o no è bruttazzo.



Non hai capito nulla dalla vita! :mexican:


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> evvabbè..basta che respiri allora



Mai visti piedi con le branchie....


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè i piedi maschili non li guardo... :mexican:


Io si... pero' spesso sembrano fette di brontosauro:condom:


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io si... pero' spesso sembrano fette di brontosauro:condom:



Stai parlando con un Mr 46... :mexican:


----------



## Micia (7 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non hai capito nulla dalla vita! :mexican:


zu questo, non ci biove:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (7 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Stai parlando con un Mr 46... :mexican:


minghiu!

x un 'altezza di ?


----------



## Micia (7 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io si... pero' spesso sembrano fette di brontosauro:condom:


 
no, ti devono piacere anche quelli.
imperativo.


----------



## minnie (7 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No, ho bisogno d'affetto. :mexican:


 
un pò di coccole anche da parte mia... guarda per baciarti meglio mi metto anche il rossetto......:lipstick:


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> minghiu!
> 
> X un 'altezza di ?



1,85


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> un pò di coccole anche da parte mia... guarda per baciarti meglio mi metto anche il rossetto......:lipstick:


Thank you topolona!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Stai parlando con un Mr 46... :mexican:


 "Grande piede, grande...scarpa:mrgreen:" Che film è?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> 1,85


Solo? Troppo basso... considero solo tutti quelli sopra 190 :lipstick:


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> "Grande piede, grande...scarpa:mrgreen:" Che film è?


Nothing Hill


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> no, ti devono piacere anche quelli.
> imperativo.


No, non sono delicati... in compenso mi piacciono mani e avambraccio di un uomo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nothing Hill


 :up:


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :up:


Uh! Cosa ho vinto?:salta:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Uh! Cosa ho vinto?:salta:


 Scarpa grande...


----------



## messalina (12 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No, ho bisogno d'affetto. :mexican:


Un bacio caldo e bagnato tesorino bello!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Un bacio caldo e bagnato tesorino bello!


Bastaaaa :rotfl:

Non è già abbastanza caldo? :mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Un bacio caldo e bagnato tesorino bello!


 
un calcio in culo secco e diretto.




scusa, mi è uscita de core. mi hai fatto vomitare.


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2010)

un abbraccio


----------



## Micia (13 Luglio 2010)

*ciao nocta*



noctambulotti ha detto:


> un abbraccio


 

che tipo


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2010)

mbulotti non ti piaceva?


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> un calcio in culo secco e diretto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti approvo :mrgreen:


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> un calcio in culo secco e diretto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, c'hai fatto anche il chiasmo!!! :mexican:


----------



## messalina (14 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> un calcio in culo secco e diretto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non era rivolto a te, ma a chi avrebbe  potuto apprezzare e lo so..io da signora colta e raffinata ignoro certe repliche dette da chi non me ne importa nulla..


----------



## ranatan (14 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Non era rivolto a te, ma a chi avrebbe potuto apprezzare e lo so..io da signora colta e raffinata ignoro certe repliche dette da chi non me ne importa nulla..


Soprattutto raffinata! :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Soprattutto raffinata! :rotfl:


 Mi è venuto in mente la presentazione della Stone a sanremo come "donna di classe" ...una che è diventata famosa per la scena senza mutande ...è di classe...


----------



## Amoremio (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi è venuto in mente la presentazione della Stone a sanremo come "donna di classe" ...una che è diventata famosa per la scena senza mutande ...è di classe...


 
pensa che a me è venuta in mente l'intervista di noemi letizia al festival di venezia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ranatan (14 Luglio 2010)

Va beh, ma voi donne acidazze che non siete altro non capite la vera classe!!
:mexican:


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi è venuto in mente la presentazione della Stone a sanremo come "donna di classe" ...una che è diventata famosa per la scena senza mutande ...è di classe...


Sharon Stone è effettivamente una donna di classe (oltre che intelligente) , indipendentemente da quella scena che l'ha resa famosa.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2010)

Urge in questo luogo ameno, un domatore di ormoni...

ammazza...:condom::condom::condom:

Ps:bello pero'...:sonar::sonar::sonar:

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Sharon Stone è effettivamente una donna di classe (oltre che intelligente) , indipendentemente da quella scena che l'ha resa famosa.


 ha un certo stile ironico ed è indubbiamente intelligente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Sharon Stone è effettivamente una donna di classe (oltre che intelligente) , indipendentemente da quella scena che l'ha resa famosa.


 A me pare bella, bionda e magra ...di classe però non so sinceramente cosa voglia dire... mi ricordo che veniva usata per tipe magre e con la puzza sotto il naso... ma credo che si riferisse al considerarsi e essere considerate riservate e irraggiungibili e con modi raffinati.
Io non riesco a conciliare queste cose con il mostrare il sesso. 
Facendolo è diventata famosa e questo conferma un'intelligenza che io non ho.


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me pare bella, bionda e magra ...di classe però non so sinceramente cosa voglia dire... mi ricordo che veniva usata per tipe magre e con la puzza sotto il naso... ma credo che si riferisse al considerarsi e essere considerate riservate e irraggiungibili e con modi raffinati.
> Io non riesco a conciliare queste cose con il mostrare il sesso.
> Facendolo è diventata famosa e questo conferma un'intelligenza che io non ho.


Intendo che pur avendo dovuto ripiegare su una scena di sesso per raggiungere la notorietà mi pare che col tempo abbia acquisito stile e classe con la recitazione  col suo modo di porsi.
Tra tante attrici mi pare fra le più eleganti e belle (una bellezza molto semplice in realtà ma a me piace molto).
In più , sinceramente, credo che quell'accavallamento fatto da una Valeria Marini non avrebbe avuto lo stesso stile e risultato.:mexican:


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2010)

e neanche se lo avesse fatto ave ninchi


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> e neanche se lo avesse fatto ave ninchi


miiiiimiiiii
Forse no.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Intendo che pur avendo dovuto ripiegare su una scena di sesso per raggiungere la notorietà mi pare che col tempo abbia acquisito stile e classe con la recitazione col suo modo di porsi.
> Tra tante attrici mi pare fra le più eleganti e belle (una bellezza molto semplice in realtà ma a me piace molto).
> In più , sinceramente, credo che quell'accavallamento fatto da una Valeria Marini non avrebbe avuto lo stesso stile e risultato.:mexican:


 Certo, ma non ci vedo una Audrey...


----------



## Abigail (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo, ma non ci vedo una Audrey...


Altri tempi.:condom:


----------



## messalina (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo, ma non ci vedo una Audrey...


Ti vuoi candidare te come Audrey?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Ti vuoi candidare te come Audrey?


 No di certo.
Perché si deve essere speciali per essere dignitose?


----------

